# My Blue Gotti Boy Blue An His Blue Fawn Son Chaos



## lil_tazz15 (Jul 1, 2008)

Theese are my two road dogs for real i had blue since he was 3monthz he knows me as his master even tho my dad and stepmom also deal with him.
























And This Herre Fine Specimen Of The Gottiline Blue Fawn Is Chaos He Has A Few Features on Him That Are Unique First His Head Has A White Stripe Throught His Blue Muzzle And His Fawn Head Is Seperated By A White Design in his Neck That Looks Like A Bow And Arrow, An Egyptian Necklace type Thing, Or The Letter C He Is Only 8wkz But Shows Much Promise To Become A Great Dog He Also has a solid fawn an blue fade belly the white stops around his neck he has a few blue paw pads an he has white paws with a blue tip on his tail from his mother


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Ow! Please get that chain off his neck and get him a good collar. Cute dogs though. Good luck with them.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Master huh. I always hated that term. I am my dogs mommy! Haha. Or Boss I use that one too.

Cute pup though! Can't wait to see him get big.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute picts!!!


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Master huh. I always hated that term. I am my dogs mommy! Haha. Or Boss I use that one too.
> 
> Cute pup though! Can't wait to see him get big.


Best friend, Buddy, big hommie lol 
:thumbsup: Nice pup and Blue looks good too i don't think it's tight just loose skin


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute pup and great pics.


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*lol*

lol I call my dogs "bubba's" and since i got the girl she is a "bubbet" lol. Only time i go from "pops" to "boss" is when they act up and I have to give them the "Respect me" voice. pretty dogs though, i agree i dont much care for the term "master"


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You don't take a chain and wrap it around a dog's neck. They were never intended for that, and become embedded quite easily. Even people who use chains to keep their dogs contained know to put decent collars on them. My male's got a big neck, too, and tears up 1" collars, but the answer was simply to get him a better collar. If a 2" nylon Stillwater collar will hold Priest, it'll hold anything. There's absolutely no reason to use a chain in place of a collar.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Some people only care about the look of their dog put a big bad ass chain on them and you have a thugged out dog. Why else would someone put a big ass chain around their dogs neck.  To me it looks stupid uncomfortable and silly.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sounds like you are trying to sell your puppy(/puppies?). Maybe you aren't, but the way you described him made it seem that way to me...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Sounds like you are trying to sell your puppy(/puppies?). Maybe you aren't, but the way you described him made it seem that way to me...


I said the same thing :cheers:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Some people only care about the look of their dog put a big bad ass chain on them and you have a thugged out dog. Why else would someone put a big ass chain around their dogs neck.  To me it looks stupid uncomfortable and silly.


I DONT CONDONE PUTTING A CHAIN AROUND A DOG'S NECH, BUT "THUGGED OUT"...... WOW


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Why is their always a spirit of judgement against pit bull owners?
Maybe that is not your thing but its not your dog.
I don't put a chain on my dogs either but if his dog is healthy ...who cares what he uses for a collar?

==================
I am the Master of my house and as long as my wife isn't reading this I am her master too!  

====================
Now about the pups...What did the Sire and Dam get tested for before breeding?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I don't put a chain on my dogs either but if his dog is healthy ...who cares what he uses for a collar?


So by that logic, somebody could use barb wire for a collar and people should be okay with it? (Provided the dog is healthy, of course.) Sorry, but a chain like that, on that tight, is an embedded collar waiting to happen. At the very least, it discolors and breaks the fur. Sometimes I think people do it just because they want others to think their dog is so badass that it can't be held by a regular bulldog-friendly collar, and that's ridiculous.

Maybe that's a judgemental spirit, but damn it, I'm here for the dogs. If I see a dog being done wrong, I'll say something. There comes a point when protecting the sensibilities of others needs to take a back seat to speaking up when you see something that could be potentially harmful.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I have two good reasons not to use a chain as a collar...as bahamutt said it is potentially dangerous



makes you wonder if the dog thinks it looks "cool"


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think It could have been said any better that what syd and bahamutt99 said. Maybe I came off harsh and judgemental with my statement. But I do want to say that the media also potrays not only a bad image of the apbt but the type of people who own these dogs. Ganstars and thugs and drug dealers ect. This is just another reason to try an maintain a positive image for the breed by thinking about the dog and not how cool your dog will look with a big chain around his/her neck. I want to also add that there are collar laws in every state because of the concerns that rise with embedded collars. And if any animal control officer were to see this dog with a chain like that around it's neck you better beleive a citation would be issued if not an investigation. This is just another reason to try and make sure your worrying about the health and saftey of the animal first. Here is some information about collars I thought may be helpful. 

Collar size

Animal Control has seen cases where an owner gets a new puppy and begins to keep the animal outside. Either because the person doesn’t interact frequently with the growing dog or because of common neglect, the collar becomes too tight and begins to cut into the dog’s neck. This results each year in our program taking away an animal from the owner when the dog’s collar has become embedded in its neck and has to be surgically removed. Not only is the dog taken away, but the owner is subject to an investigation and criminal charges of neglect


The solution:
Please test your pet’s collar periodically and prevent this form of abuse. You should be able to slip two fingers easily under the collar of the dog. Some pet owners have pets with thick necks and keep the collar snug so it doesn’t slip off. If this is the case, a harness should be used instead of a collar. A harness secures your dog’s body instead of its head, so a thick neck isn’t an issue.



Choke chains vs. collars
Some people keep their pet in a choke chain instead of a collar. Choke chains and other training aids are only to be used when you are actively training the animal. 

A pet that is left alone wearing a choke chain is in real danger of choking to death. If a dog becomes entangled or catches the collar on something, its overriding instinct is to pull away. This will tighten a choke chain and can make the dog choke itself. In some cases, the dog will lose consciousness and stop pulling, allowing the chain to relax and the dog to catch its breath and survive. Unfortunately, we often see dogs that have died from jumping over an obstacle or catching the choke chain or pinch collar. These animals struggle until they suffocate and die.

The solution:
Use a collar or a harness instead when leaving the dog tied up outside. Only use a choke chain or a training collar when you are holding on to the end of the leash. (Even when you are training a dog, consider a pull collar such as a “Gentle Leader.” These collars are extremely effective and they are humane.)


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nice looken dogs i agree the chain looks a little tight and uncomftorbal. some people do this for fashion but what about the dogs comfort? tight chains can also cause rashes and hair loss. if you must have something around your dogs neck for fashion i think even a spiked collar is more practical. i personally like spiked collars (on any breed of dog) i think they are cute in a punky way. i had one for my old pit but never used it to walk her on i had a normal collar for that well i had about 20 plus collars for her some spiked some with diamonds so on and so forth but i only used one as a practical collar to walk her on and that was a collar o got from a trainer.


but i couldnt imagine chains being comftorbal at all plus you cant hang their tags from chains like the one in the pic what if the dog gets lost not identification and no way to tell if the dog has its shots or whatever.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

SAMPSONS DAD
"I am the Master of my house and as long as my wife isn't reading this I am her master too!  "



Oooohhhhh, I am telling on you now  .....lol!!!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Shhhhh!:hammer: Dont tell her until I convince her that I am the Boss. 
------------------------------------
I used to put big chains with padlocks on dogs and go on long walks.
However I NEVER chained a dog without a normal collar....and especially not a choke collar.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

:angeldevi


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

PSSSS Sampson...If you have to convince her that you are the boss you know that by her agreeing with you only means she is being nice by letting you THINK you have the upper hand LOL hehehe J/K ..................

Also...
Sampson I have seen dogs with The chain with the padlock around their necks?? Just curious I have always wondered why what is the purpose or benifit??.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

are you trying to fire him up sadie? funny is funny but starting shit is not!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My wife knows I am the Boss when she walks away from the sound of my voice! Don't make me say it again!...lol

The chain and padlock was a way to add an extra weight on our long walks to add to stamina. I could run two miles or more but my dogs can out run me every day of the week. So for a good run I would add the added weight and go for a mile or so. The dogs were still fast and had more stamina but it added a litle extra to the workout. I do my miles in a pace that the dogs seem to be able to trot easily so the added weight helped to build stamina and muscle mass in the front end. The chain was loose enough to put on over the dogs head without unlocking it, but not so loose it would fall off. Also the chain came off as soon as we got home after the run.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I also would work my dog with a chain or weighted collar and i see no problem with it done responsably,i do realize it isnt the p.c thing to say or do in this day and age also.It really adds no more stress to a dogs bones than weight pull or drag weight training but you never here folks complain about that..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> are you trying to fire him up sadie? funny is funny but starting shit is not!


???? Are u serious ??? It was a joke.. I think the only person starting shit is you.. I was being playful and funny .. I think you need to chill out I was not speaking to you anyway


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> My wife knows I am the Boss when she walks away from the sound of my voice! Don't make me say it again!...lol
> 
> The chain and padlock was a way to add an extra weight on our long walks to add to stamina. I could run two miles or more but my dogs can out run me every day of the week. So for a good run I would add the added weight and go for a mile or so. The dogs were still fast and had more stamina but it added a litle extra to the workout. I do my miles in a pace that the dogs seem to be able to trot easily so the added weight helped to build stamina and muscle mass in the front end. The chain was loose enough to put on over the dogs head without unlocking it, but not so loose it would fall off. Also the chain came off as soon as we got home after the run.


Cool thanks for the info... I was just messing with you sampson about the wife thing all in good fun...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If folks really feel they need to add weight, at least make it a weighted harness versus a weighted collar. Or teach the dog to carry a backpack. Or better yet, do drag weight. Weight around the neck just puts pressure on the spine.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

SadieBlues said:


> ???? Are u serious ??? It was a joke.. I think the only person starting shit is you.. I was being playful and funny .. I think you need to chill out I was not speaking to you anyway


Whoa! sorry- take a chill! dont bite my head off........DAMN!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> Whoa! sorry- take a chill! dont bite my head off........DAMN!


I am fine redog.. just think your comment was unecassary .. I was just joining in on the fun minding my own business .. And you suggested I was somehow trying to pick a fight with sampson. All I am saying is your suggestion of me starting shit with him could be far far from the truth. :cheers:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

whatever............:roll:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> whatever............:roll:


I was thinking the exact same thing :thumbsup:


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

bahamamutt. where do u get the weighted harnesses? i've seen the weighted collars at stillwater but thats it. i've long thought it was a good idea


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't really know, because I don't use them. You'd just have to search the 'net, I guess. Or improvise your own.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Chains do NOT look cool around a dogs neck and they put weight harmfully in the wrong place on their neck vertebrae. Duh.


----------



## lil_tazz15 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok for everyone that think i put the chain around my dog's neck for a fashion statement, im sorry this is not the case i know how harmful a chain around a dogs neck can be if left unattended that is why his chain is not tight around his neck i can put 2 of my fingers between him and the chain i take very good care of all my dogs but if he snaps 2 2" collars and i cant get him a harness rite now ima use his chain and it is not heavy at all it is actually very liteweight just to let everyone know


----------

